# The New Echostar PVR 721 - Where Art Thou?



## Swampthing

Last release date I recall seeing on the boards was 15 June 2002 for the new 721; however, there doesn't appear to be a peep on any website concerning its release. Dish Network doesn't even list it, and Dish Depot is still taking pre-orders for an item that their website says will ship today. What's going on? Did it get released, or was the release date pushed back? :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

The 721 is due to start shipping to Dealers TODAY! 

Dealers should have then in their hands tommorow.

I should have one in my hands on Wednesday or Thursday. I will have a full review of the 721 online by Friday. 

Stay tuned to DBStalk.COM!


----------



## STXJim

So,
In other words...........
The 721 is in the mail! :rotfl: :rolling: :wave: :lol:


----------



## rolou21

Just checked DBS Forums website....per Claude Grenier the units are now delayed until the 2nd week of July due to software issues. Can someone out there please verify if this is true and when exactly is the 721 going to be shipped. Dish Depot/Mark says the units are in the Echosphere warehouse and are ready to be shipped to Dish Depot. There is a scheduled retailer chat on Tuesday 6-18-02....
rolou21.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

God I hope its not delayed again. I want mine now! 

I look forward to bringing everyone the first complete review of the 721 including Screen Shots!


----------



## Bob Haller

I am waiting for others to do initial beta testing for me. Why spend so much money to get burned and into the dp blues all over again?

I really want to upgrade but jen will kill me if I replace fairly stable dps with a whole new bug ridden problem.


----------



## Craig Fogus

I want mine too! I pre-ordered one from Dish Depot as well. I emailed Mark, and he said the they should ship this week too. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Craig Fogus

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *I am waiting for others to do initial beta testing for me. Why spend so much money to get burned and into the dp blues all over again?
> 
> I really want to upgrade but jen will kill me if I replace fairly stable dps with a whole new bug ridden problem. *


I know what you mean. That's the chance we take when we buy on the "bleeding edge." Oh well, I cannot help it! I want mine now. hehehe


----------



## Bob Haller

Careful bleeding edge can be cut off

Replacing DP with bug ridden 721 and my wife will cut me off.....


----------



## Craig Fogus

hahahahahaha Yes, that could be a problem. Fortunately for me, I'm not married. Plus, my G/F wants my 501, so it should work out assuming that the 721 is not infested.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Best advice, wait for my review of the 721 before buying one unless you really really want one.  I am so looking forward to having one in my hands!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I took the chance with the 501, and was one of the lucky few who won that gamble...not gonna do it with the 721. I'll definitely be first in line for the 921, though!


----------



## AllieVi

> _Originally posted by rolou21 _
> *... the units are now delayed until the 2nd week of July due to...*


If what you say is complete, it would appear that an "out" exists. I just checked and there are "2nd weeks of July" in each of the next few years...


----------



## andyf

I don't have one on order and have never been a DP owner but from what I've read doesn't it seem strange that Dish may have actually held up shipment for a software problem?


----------



## marshalk

So, has anyone heard if the rumor of a delay till mid july is true or not?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Im waiting to hear now, the Retailer Chat (which is supposed to be about the 721) is on now. 

My retailer friend who lets me watch the dealer chats is away this week on vacation. 

If anyone has anything to share let us know! My credit card is getting itchy!


----------



## Nick

Like I'm going to cough up 600 bucks for something that most 
likely will be defective for months, if not years to come?

Yeah, right. 

What kind of immature "*I want it, and I want it NOW!*" person
would do something stupid like that?

The Nickster :smoking:

___________________________
_"Life is tough. Life is tougher if you're stupid."_ ...John Wayne


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

:wave: Raises Hand...

ME ME ME ME !! ME ME ME ME!!


----------



## Craig Fogus

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Like I'm going to cough up 600 bucks for something that most
> likely will be defective for months, if not years to come?
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> What kind of immature "I want it, and I want it NOW"
> person would do something stupid like that?
> 
> The Nickster :smoking:
> 
> ___________________________
> "Life is tough. Life is tougher if you're stupid."*_ ...John Wayne [/B]_


_

Ouch....I hope you were just joking. I am one of those. I love playing around with new technology. 

Besides, if nobody bought the new technology early on, how would any of the bugs ever get worked out? Why would they even continue making it if no one bought it? I don't mind being a guinea pig as long as they support their product. FWIW_


----------



## Nick

_"ME ME ME ME !! ME ME ME ME!!"_

Sounds like you're still in kindergarten, Scott, waiting your turn for show 'n tell


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Yup  That about describes it. 

I know the unit will have bug, I am prepaired to accept that. I will have a heart attack if the unit runs bug free out of the box.

I am looking forward to putting it through its paces and reporting on it here for the good of all our members.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I just received word that the 721 will be shipping this week! It is unclear on what the price will be. Some dealers are reporting the price is $599.00 but that may be the price including the Dish 500 I am waiting for Clairifacation.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Just talked to Mark at Dish Depot, he expects to have 721's in on Friday at the earliest. No word of a price increase.

Scott


----------



## marshalk

Thanks for the further info Scott. I am also real excited about the 721, bugs and all. On the other hand I have patience and am even giving my local (Alaska) dealer a chance to sell it to me instead of mail order.

I am not sure where Nick is coming from or why all the anger. Places like dbstalk and avsforum are for the hardcore like us. If bugs and problems make him angry then just go with OTA and don't worry be happy. Personally I suspect that like many flamers anger is a lifestyle.

...marshal


----------



## Neil Derryberry

Marshalk... welcome to DBSTalk! 

Nick is a great guy.... hang around a while before you pass judgement!


----------



## marshalk

No doubt he is a great guy, I just do not understand the entire flame thing and the need to call folks names who want to buy some new technology, or who simply do not agree with you. I hope I was not being judgemental, and am for sure not trying to start a flame war. In fact I appologize to Nick or anyone else who might take offense. I was just wondering why the anger and name calling. I understand why one would not want a 721, or at least not initially. But, IMHO, that is no reason to call folks who do, and Scott in particular, "immature" and to state outright that we are doing "something stupid like that".


----------



## Neil Derryberry

Unless I am mistaken, I'm sure he said that with a grin on his face!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Nick's not Angry at all.

It's hard for him to type with the ciggerette hanging from his mouth. :smoking: 

If you have been following Nicks posts you will see he has a way of writing things. 

As far as being "immature" I will admit it I am like a kid in the candy store. Im like the kid in the Movie Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, I want it now!

As far as paying $600 for a buggy receiver, I lived the Dishplayer, I am ready for anything now and am willing to accept the challange.  I don't expect the 721 to be bug free.

Again I will lay out my own money and test it first so that you the members of DBStalk.COM can have a better idea if the 721 is for you or not.

I look forward to writing the review for everyone.


----------



## John Corn

Hi marshal, Welcome to DBSTalk.
Nick is a riot, pay no attention to him. Thats probably "crack" he's smoking. :lol: 

I guess I'm a little like Scott and cfogus, I'm pretty excited about the 721 as well. I preparing for mine as well, I just got my Quad LNB from Dish Depot yesterday and put it on today in preparation for it. I've still got to cut and run all my cables yet, all I really did was just screw the Twin off and put the Quad on today.

I'm glad to hear there is no delay on the 721. :righton:


----------



## STXJim

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Thats probably "crack" he's smoking. *


Damn,
I didn't know Nick is a crack head. :grin:
No wonder he thinks he's from this strange place called Nevele.
I'm beginning to understand now.
 :rolling:


----------



## John Corn

> _Originally posted by Craig Fogus _
> *
> 
> Ouch....I hope you were just joking. I am one of those. I love playing around with new technology.
> 
> Besides, if nobody bought the new technology early on, how would any of the bugs ever get worked out? Why would they even continue making it if no one bought it? I don't mind being a guinea pig as long as they support their product. FWIW *


I'm with ya Craig.  I totally agree.


----------



## Swampthing

From the Take It For What It's Worth Department, I spoke to a Dish CSR this morning concerning another matter and he brought up the new 721. Reading the releases from his computer, the CSR quoted the price as $499 for the complete setup including Dish 500. He noted the 721 has already shipped to dealers, but in only very limited quantities until production is ramped up.

If true, it sounds like Dish heard the cries of the masses and has reduced the 721 price by $100!


----------



## Craig Fogus

Great....I wonder what that's going to do for those of us who pre-ordered it at a slightly higher price of $550? Also, I just noticed that at www.dishdepot.com they have a package deal of the 721 and a quad lnb for $649.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Charlie said on the Retailer Chat the other day (Tuesday) that the 501 pricing will be

$599 which includes Dishpro Dul LNB Dish 500
$549 721 Stand Alone model.

The CSR's information unfortunately the last to get updated.


----------



## Nick

_"I am not sure where Nick is coming from or why all the anger"_
Hi, Marshalk. :hi: Welcome to the asylum. Anger? What anger???

_"Ouch....I hope you were just joking."_
Hi, Craig. :hi: Welcome. Joking? I never joke. In fact, I have no sense of humor. :crying:

_"Nick is a great guy.... hang around a while before you pass judgement!"_
Gee, Scott, thanks. What a nice thing to say! :goodjob:

_"no reason to call folks ...immature"_
You're right, Marshalk. I usually try not to state the obvious.

_"Unless I am mistaken, I'm sure he said that with a grin on his face!"_ 
Neil, you know me too well. :blush:

_"Nick is a riot, pay no attention to him. That's probably "crack" he's smoking."_ 
John, smoke this! :smoking: You're close, but actually, I'm a 'cracked-head'. An old 
space-travel injury, sustained when I tried to tweak my trajectory, in violation of
some of picky law of physics. :bang: The docs on Nevele put a titanium plate in
my head and now I get Dish in my mind, what's left of it. 

_"Damn, I didn't know Nick is a crack head. No wonder he thinks he's from this strange place 
called Nevele. I'm beginning to understand now."_
Hi Jim... :wave: Hi Jim... :wave: ...uuh, did I say that already? Sorry.

*FLASH!!! In a 6-3 decision, the Supreme Court ruled that it is unconstitutional to execute the mentally retarded.*

That's the news from Nevele. Back to you on Earth, Chris...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Just got a note saying that the 721's have been delayed. Looks like it will be next week before I can get my hands on one.  Arggg!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

SatelliteOne has the 721 listed for sale at this address. There is a pdf link that shows a picture and the specs http://shop.store.yahoo.com/satelliteone/dis721satsys.html


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Gee that PDF looks awfully familiar. 

No one has received 721's yet.

We all wait. (I hate to wait!)


----------



## marshalk

If patience is a virtue then I guess us folks who are in the queue for a 721 are the most virtuous of all.


----------



## psecic

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *God I hope its not delayed again. I want mine now!
> 
> I look forward to bringing everyone the first complete review of the 721 including Screen Shots! *


I would love to dump my Dishplayer, but I had my house painted for fifteen hundred $s.


----------



## Karl Foster

> _Originally posted by psecic _
> *
> 
> I would love to dump my Dishplayer, but I had my house painted for fifteen hundred $s.    *


You need to get your priorities straight. Toys first, everything else second!


----------

